# Marx 666 help



## bird_33 (Jan 8, 2011)

I just "inherited" a Marx 666 which is in working condition, however i am new to the model train world and have a few questions. It came with a 50 watt transformer, but the transformer alone will not power the train. It will light up the street lamp bulbs, so i know it working. My uncle brought over a "Tech II loco-motion 2500" that will power the train, but it is sluggish around the corners. Should the transformer power the train by itself? Is there something else i need to power the train?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Running is a good sign.
You are taking this engine out of hybernation. It will not run like it is new.
SO clean your track. Clean the electrical connections on the motor. Remove excess oil and grease. Oil lightly. The wheels should shine and will if you run it enough. Keep your track small, you are using minimum power, as the engine gets settled it should show improvement. My signature has links on how to clean. Good Luck.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good advice from T-Man, above. As long as the motor in the loco is functional, a good cleaning and lubrication of its wheels, gears, brushes, and armature face should help to get it running more efficiently. GooGone with Q-tips and pipe cleaners works well to degunk. A light oil on all axle bearing points, and a small dab of grease on the gears. That said, a couple of us here have been using 5W-20 motor all for all lube work.

If cleaned and functional (along with the track tops and the track-to-track connections), a 50W should be enough to at least get the loco running OK aorund the track.

Make sure you're hooking up a pair of AC-power leads to the track ... one to the center rail, and one to one of the outer rails. If your track is old, make sure that the rail insulation is OK, and that the center and out rails have not accidentally been shorted out.

Good luck!

TJ


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

maybe its the 666


----------



## machinejack (May 5, 2010)

Mr. Bird:
Did you get your 666 running? That power supply you are trying to use is after looking it up and seeing what it is. Looks like a DC power supply for HO. 16VA is not a lot of power you can run a ac train on dc but will take more voltage. My 666 will run fine at 12v in my hand but will not run on track with the same power. A little late just found your post.
Jack


----------



## bird_33 (Jan 8, 2011)

*Marx 666*

Yes, I did get it running after cleaning the track, but it is very sluggish. I have since bought a new bachamann set to experiment with


----------



## jimtone (Nov 11, 2014)

Is the Bachmana set 027 gauge also? Have you been able to break in the Marx 666 on the new equipment/set? I know this thread is years old but never saw any follow up or conclusion.


----------

